# Jack Plates



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Bob's! They've just been doing so long because they do it right, it works and basically bulletproof!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

My Bobs is still going strong.

My dad has a atlas on his boat and its prettier.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Going on HB Waterman. 60 Yamaha 
I like me some pretty


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

My Waterman still has the original 14 yr old Bobs, working great. Looking at the pump, tank etc it all looks old and original. Knock on wood...


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Bob's are excellent and that is what I would use with a high HP motor, but the Bob's mini-jack series are only rated for up to 50 HP. Not to say they wouldn't handle your 60, but may come into play if you have any warranty claims.

Atlas Micro Jackers are good to 115HP or 425 lbs. and weigh 23 lbs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2016)

Emailed both companies for recommendations and got zero response. We have used Atlas but on a 150 E tec. Seems like overkill to use full size on this smaller Yammie but what the hell do I know. Just want a reliable jack plate with 4 in setback.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have Bob's on mine and it's been there since "97. All I replaced was a selinoid


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Idk what bobs is on mine but I have a feeling its not rated for the 70 thats on it but it has no problems at all.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a Bobs. I like how the atlas is greaseless though. On a small skiff with a smaller motor I'd opt for the smaller Bobs vs the micro jacker. The micro jacker works but is slower.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I think I read that HB is using the Micro jackers now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

devrep said:


> I think I read that HB is using the Micro jackers now.


Looks like Micro Jacker is a fairly easy install. Gonna call them Monday. Looks like set up for Yamaha


----------



## SC_Hewes (Jan 20, 2016)

I love my bobs!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> I have a Bobs. I like how the atlas is greaseless though. On a small skiff with a smaller motor I'd opt for the smaller Bobs vs the micro jacker. The micro jacker works but is slower.


Good point. I have noticed that my Atlas is noticeably slower than my previously owned Bob's.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I saw an add on tv for an atlas jp and it said it could go up to full length in 8 seconds. While working on my boat I timed how long it would take my Bob's Flat Jack raise to its full 6"...9 seconds and it's a "97
Just say' en


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2016)

Micro Jacker advertises that bolt pattern for Yamaha does not require any drilling. Is this true? Is there an install kit that is needed ? I called and a very nice lady could give me no help at all. Should I put this inquiry on the Commercial forum. Ready to purchase now


----------



## stuhastings (Jan 4, 2015)

Big Bad John said:


> Micro Jacker advertises that bolt pattern for Yamaha does not require any drilling. Is this true? Is there an install kit that is needed ? I called and a very nice lady could give me no help at all. Should I put this inquiry on the Commercial forum. Ready to purchase now


I installed an Atlas on my 06 Gordan Waterman last year, Yamaha 70 fs, no drilling required. Installed by myself and it took about 2 hours, very easy. I chose the Atlas over the Bob's for a couple of reasons. The Bob's would have required knotching the rails on the inside of the sponsons to fit, weight and self enclosed system i.e. no external hydraulic pump. I can't remember the guy's name but I did talk to a tech at Atlas and he answered a few questions I had about the install. Very pleased with the unit. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

stuhastings said:


> I installed an Atlas on my 06 Gordan Waterman last year, Yamaha 70 fs, no drilling required. Installed by myself and it took about 2 hours, very easy. I chose the Atlas over the Bob's for a couple of reasons. The Bob's would have required knotching the rails on the inside of the sponsons to fit, weight and self enclosed system i.e. no external hydraulic pump. I can't remember the guy's name but I did talk to a tech at Atlas and he answered a few questions I had about the install. Very pleased with the unit. PM me if you have any questions.


Thanks. Your post reminded me that my last Waterman required notches for install Ordered Atlas Atlas on HB Neptune with 150 ETec worked flawlessly for 1200 hrs


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Big Bad John post some pics and a review after your done. I will be in the market for a JP when my skiff comes back from Glasser.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2016)

ADicus said:


> Big Bad John post some pics and a review after your done. I will be in the market for a JP when my skiff comes back from Glasser.


Will do.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry guys had to revive this thread. I wanted to get opinions from some of you who have a similar boat and run a JP I'm getting mixed reviews and HBB told me the boat would not need it? Keep in mind the skiff is an 02' whip 17.8 non-tunnel running an f70 w/3 blade PT prop


----------



## ol' superskiff (Oct 22, 2015)

ADicus said:


> Sorry guys had to revive this thread. I wanted to get opinions from some of you who have a similar boat and run a JP I'm getting mixed reviews and HBB told me the boat would not need it? Keep in mind the skiff is an 02' whip 17.8 non-tunnel running an f70 w/3 blade PT prop


Have had the Atlas micro on my Superskiff with a Yamaha 70 stroke and I love it. Can't really compare it to anything cuz its all I know but it enhances the level of performance of the skiff that was not an option beforehand, also easy to install.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

ol' superskiff said:


> Have had the Atlas micro on my Superskiff with a Yamaha 70 stroke and I love it. Can't really compare it to anything cuz its all I know but it enhances the level of performance of the skiff that was not an option beforehand, also easy to install.


T


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

Truth the good folks at HB now have no idea about the performance of your Whip. The closest thing that they now sell is the 17.8 Professional. Your 17.8 Whip is lighter


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

BBJ you are absolutely right and no offense to them! My skiff was a different era just wanted to get some more input not that yours was inadequate by any means! I will be moving forward regardless just wanted to see if anyone may have the exact same setup i am looking to achieve.
Thanks


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a Bobs on a B2 copy of some HB model. Running a 50etec. It has worked flawlessly since 2006. It does weigh alot and have contemplated getting rid of it for a lighter model.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> I have a Bobs on a B2 copy of some HB model. Running a 50etec. It has worked flawlessly since 2006. It does weigh alot and have contemplated getting rid of it for a lighter model.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2016)

Not a problem. The micro Jacker is worth the money and easy install. Just depends on how shallow u need to run. At the time your boat was made 2 strokes were only available. Your boat probably had a 2 stroke short shaft engine. When we installed the 2 stoke Yamaha in 2010 HB raised the transom about 5 inches. Hence no need for Jack plate. Would have installed on your Waterman but low poling platform created clearance issues


----------

